# Olive python bite question?



## olivepythonluv (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi everyone at Aussie Pythons, I'm interested in getting an Olive python in the near future. I've always been curious, ever since hearing about these formidable snakes fearsome bites. Just wanted to know how badly will an angry olives bite feel like? What is the closest pain that comes feeling like how these snakes bite? Thank you heaps.


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 9, 2010)

First off, welcome and now... I think if you're that worried about a little bite you should be thinking about whether a python is the right 'pet' for you.

I'd advise you keep one from a juvenile so that you can get to know the snake and it's behaviour as opposed to buying a large one and getting hit by a a strike from that.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2010)

Grab a stapler and go the hack on your arm with it 

Welcome


----------



## Ozzie Python (Sep 9, 2010)

thats probably the best description of a bite moose. if its a big one or a feeding response maybe jam your arm in a vice and try a nail gun lol.


----------



## D3pro (Sep 9, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> thats probably the best description of a bite moose. if its a big one or a feeding response maybe jam your arm in a vice and try a nail gun lol.


 
that's a bit exaggerated haha *picks up nail gun*


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 9, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> I think if you're that worried about a little bite you should be thinking about whether a python is the right 'pet' for you.



I think if you think that an adult olive python will deliver a 'little' bite you shouldnt comment on this thread.


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 9, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> I think if you think that an adult olive python will deliver a 'little' bite you shouldnt comment on this thread.


 yeah id hate to get tagged by one , Ladyj duz that mean i shouldnt have snakes?.


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 9, 2010)

Did you really think an olive python is going to bite harder than a large carpet python? I don't think it matters if its a little python or a big one. If it is latched onto you, its gonna hurt. Only difference between the olive and a little python is the size. The olives are strong and I would recommend that from about 8 or 9foot upwards, you have someone with you, when you plan to handle them. 

Olives have spirit and can have attitude, but so can any snake. Lady has given great advice. If you're worried about being bitten then perhaps you should reconsider whether you really want a snake at all, especially a large species such as the olives.


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 9, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> I think if you think that an adult olive python will deliver a 'little' bite you shouldnt comment on this thread.


 
I after that OP should get a juvie, that will result in a little bite... by the time the juvie's grown OP probably won't get bitten as he knows the snake and how to handle it, I offered advice.


----------



## bfg23 (Sep 9, 2010)

Not everyone considers their python as a pet.

and heck, i never want to get bitten by my crocodile, or my lacie, and I _am_ worried about the day it might happen, it does not mean I have re-thought keeping them.


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 9, 2010)

Any large carpet will deliver the same bite just depends if its a warning bite "go away leave me alone" or you have roden scent on your hand and thinks your food thats the worst should always buy at least a juvinile that way snake will get to know you and you will know your snakes habits you learn to know when its about to strike just be quick they can move almost as fast as lightning


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 9, 2010)

I have been bit by my larger olives once or twice ( They are over 9 foot) and it was nothing compared to a scrubby half the size.....

Best bet is try not to get bitten!


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 9, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> Not everyone considers their python as a pet.
> 
> and heck, i never want to get bitten by my crocodile, or my lacie, and I _am_ worried about the day it might happen, it does not mean I have re-thought keeping them.



This is true but its how you treat the animals that can decide its ok for you but not for someone else. If you're happy to have such animals and have the respect that they aren't toys to be played with, then well done, you have a beautiful collection. Its ppl that buy such animals and think they can handle them and treat them like they're cuddly puppies that need to re-consider whether this is the right animal for them. Handling the snake regularly is fine, so long as olivepythonluv can learn to respect these creatures for what they are, what they can do, and enjoy their beauty.


----------



## solar 17 (Sep 9, 2010)

mysnakesau said:


> This is true but its how you treat the animals that can decide its ok for you but not for someone else. If you're happy to have such animals and have the respect that they aren't toys to be played with, then well done, you have a beautiful collection. Its ppl that buy such animals and think they can handle them and treat them like they're cuddly puppies that need to re-consider whether this is the right animal for them. Handling the snake regularly is fine, so long as olivepythonluv can learn to respect these creatures for what they are, what they can do, and enjoy their beauty.


*My thoughts 100%......solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## kupper (Sep 9, 2010)

It hurts but it's only when they latch on you have to be worried 

I have three of them and been bitten on the back of the head by a large female and it still didn't hurt


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2010)

This may help your decision:

(Previous thread)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-discussion-42/different-sorta-snake-bite-68963/


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Sep 9, 2010)

I think this is a genuine question that everybody considers before they purchase a snake.

If I were you, look at getting a smaller python.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 9, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> First off, welcome and now... I think if you're that worried about a little bite you should be thinking about whether a python is the right 'pet' for you.
> 
> I'd advise you keep one from a juvenile so that you can get to know the snake and it's behaviour as opposed to buying a large one and getting hit by a a strike from that.


 
A bit from a full grown olive will not be a "little" bite ...


----------



## tasha00 (Sep 9, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> Grab a stapler and go the hack on your arm with it
> 
> Welcome


great description


----------



## andyscott (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a few Olives, and I would say they are not the best choice as a 1st snake.
Not that any of mine are aggressive, its just the opposite they are a very curious well natured snake that enjoys a wonder and explore.
In saying that, Olives are a very big snake that commands respect. It dosnt matter how placid any snake is, any snake can have a bad day and bite without warning.
If you want to get into keeping pythons expect to cop a bite from any python species, its part of the joy.

This is a bite I got off one of my small Olives, its not as impressive as the bite on Nicks head but this girl was only 3.5 foot at the time. She was just having a bad day and tagged without warning.


----------



## LadyJ (Sep 9, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> A bit from a full grown olive will not be a "little" bite ...



Exactly why I adressed this in a previous post.

But OP, I would suggest you start with something smaller to get the feel of it... but if you have your heart set on an olive then it's best to just go with that. As I said, start with a juvie and learn how it behaves, what 'makes it tick', how to respect the animal and keep out of it's way if need be. THEN it will be 'just a little bite' and you'll grow more confident with any hope.

Your knowledge can grow with the animal, it is MUCH better to recieve a 'love-bite' from a juvie than rushing in to a full-grown olive python (which I would like to think you would not do as a first time owner).

But, if you really are that passionate about the animal it doesn't matter, being careful should not 'make you consider keeping an animal that can inflict such a bite', but if you're really THAT worried and paranoid that you think it will interfear with the wellbeing of your animals... THEN you should re-consider.


----------



## Snakester (Sep 9, 2010)

Prevention is the best policy. Work on not getting bitten rather than accepting that you will. 

My olives are gentle giants. 

Besides which as someone earlier mentioned a scrubby bite is far worse.


----------



## percey39 (Sep 9, 2010)

Olives have a mad feeding response and thats when you dont want to get nailed by them. Other than that their bites are generally warnings and are over before you even realise you have been bitten, they bleed a lot though haha.


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 9, 2010)

Whats OP? sorry I had to ask..


----------



## shellfisch (Sep 9, 2010)

Snakelove said:


> Whats OP? sorry I had to ask..



*O*riginal *P*oster


----------



## Snakelove (Sep 9, 2010)

shellfisch said:


> *O*riginal *P*oster


 
Geez I didnt even think about that. haha thanks michelle =P


----------



## mrkos (Sep 9, 2010)

there is nothing wrong with the advice you have given as a matter of fact if i believe if a young olive bites in defense you can class that as a little bite in comparison to a misguided feeding response bite where you have a snake hanging on and constricting your arm that has to be gently prized off, but then again i dont own an olive only carpets so sorry for posting.


LadyJ said:


> Well sorry, I don't make posts just for the sake of it, so what if I have a lot of them? I'm on the forum several times daily and I think that warrants making quite a few posts. I'd never give advice if I had no clue, I'd like to think I've given perfectly fine advice in suggesting OP should start off with a juvie and that a juvie tag will not be painful.
> 
> I'd like to think that if there were any problem the moderators would speak to me, as I notice neither of you hold such a status you should refrain from moderating and get back to the topic and offer advice and opinions just as I did.
> 
> ...


----------



## olivepythonluv (Sep 9, 2010)

Big thank you for the welcome. I really appreciate everyone who has posted advice regarding these beautiful snakes. You all have really helped me gain an understanding of what an olive can do, and also in my first choice of snake. I'll be sticking with smaller children's pythons first, and definitely will go for a juvenile olive when I feel I'm more confident to handle one. Yes, I do admire these snakes for their beauty, but I don't think I'm ready for one just yet.

I guess I'm really afraid of a herp's bite after getting bitten in the arm by my friend's Gould's Monitor while trying to cuddle it. Needless to say, it hurt like hell and needed stitches. Glad an Olive's bite doesn't seem so bad, or at least I hope so.


----------



## slim6y (Sep 9, 2010)

olivepythonluv said:


> Big thank you for the welcome. I really appreciate everyone who has posted advice regarding these beautiful snakes. You all have really helped me gain an understanding of what an olive can do, and also in my first choice of snake. I'll be sticking with smaller children's pythons first, and definitely will go for a juvenile olive when I feel I'm more confident to handle one. Yes, I do admire these snakes for their beauty, but I don't think I'm ready for one just yet.
> 
> I guess I'm really afraid of a herp's bite after getting bitten in the arm by my friend's Gould's Monitor while trying to cuddle it. Needless to say, it hurt like hell and needed stitches. Glad an Olive's bite doesn't seem so bad, or at least I hope so.


 
The first sensible post 

Good luck with the childrens - also spotteds aren't too bad if you like them.

My first bite was from a spotted... and my second... my third from a coastal carpet... 4th, 5th, 6th from spotteds....

And so on...

It wasn't about bad handling... I thought if I didn't show I was phased eventually it would stop.... For 2 it has... for the other two... I just don't handle them


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Sep 9, 2010)

prehaps go with a children,spotted or stimpson i hear they are very docile
i plan on getting two of them and breeding them dont think its going to happen this year if no definatly next 
but if got a jungle 8 months he had a bad day yesterday got tagged about 10 times and today didnt get bitten once.


----------



## Thorgarth (Sep 10, 2010)

In terms of biting damage we should always speak about *potential damage*, since there a lot of variations which have a direct impact on the end result. I´ve seen a photo of a VERY LARGE amethistine (think it was over 15´) with only left perforated a finger and much else, I´ve been tagged by a 300g lamprophis fuliginosus that hurt more than head tag by a 3kg snake, but so far nothing compared to a 500g M. viridis…. A vice really comes into mind.

It really depends on the type of bite, the power and motive behind the attack and the area attacked. A large olivaceus CAN and WILL make serious damage on a full fledged attack, unless you lucky enough to be a near miss …


----------



## jamesjr (Sep 10, 2010)

The worst bite i ever received was from a large olive on my forearm back in 1997, and it was only a warning bite, which i
still have a slight scar to this day. It made me alot more careful, as i can tell you, i never ever want to find out, what
a "feed response bite" feels like from a large olive......no thanks


----------



## coree2009 (Sep 10, 2010)

i watch the bloke at the local pet store get bitten buy a 4yo olive and wow did he bleed so yea id think twice b4 getten tagd by one off them


----------



## Daryl_H (Sep 10, 2010)

Thorgarth said:


> In terms of biting damage we should always speak about *potential damage*, since there a lot of variations which have a direct impact on the end result. I´ve seen a photo of a VERY LARGE amethistine (think it was over 15´) with only left perforated a finger and much else, I´ve been tagged by a 300g lamprophis fuliginosus that hurt more than head tag by a 3kg snake, but so far nothing compared to a 500g M. viridis…. A vice really comes into mind.
> 
> It really depends on the type of bite, the power and motive behind the attack and the area attacked. A large olivaceus CAN and WILL make serious damage on a full fledged attack, unless you lucky enough to be a near miss …





best advice i've herd today i've been chewed on 3 times in a force feeding of a 3.5 ft sand monitor and laughed at it and ahve also been bitten by a 30 cm beardie that opend me right up (needed stiches) there is varying deg of bites.


but if you love the look of olives and arnt sure about them try a patternless childrens it will look like a olive and only get to about 90 cms this is prob ya best idea


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2010)

why ponder on about a OLIVE BITE ...If you really want to get a taste of what it could feel like ...meet someone that has water pythons ..almost got 100% chance that you will be BIT


----------



## Daryl_H (Sep 10, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> why ponder on about a OLIVE BITE ...If you really want to get a taste of what it could feel like ...meet someone that has water pythons ..almost got 100% chance that you will be BIT


 
so very true ha ha ha


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 10, 2010)

Kenshin said:


> or scrubs, my two are complete barstools


haha yeah well scrubs have that reputation ....but the ole' water python flys under the radar alot  .... I have two ,and almost 100% everytime the enclosure is open, so are their mouths and in attack, aim ,fire at the woman looking at them mode  still gorgeous snakes ...as are olives ...


----------



## mysnakesau (Sep 10, 2010)

olivepythonluv said:


> ........ I'll be sticking with smaller children's pythons first, .......
> I guess I'm really afraid of a herp's bite after getting bitten in the arm by my friend's Gould's Monitor while trying to cuddle it. Needless to say, it hurt like hell and needed stitches. Glad an Olive's bite doesn't seem so bad, or at least I hope so.



You can get patternless childrens pythons which are so like the olive in colour, many actually nickname the little ones "mini olives"

Cuddling goannas isn't really recommended as you learnt for yourself.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 12, 2010)

Ya see, yesterday I cleaned out my waters ..and without fail I got BITTEN again right on the side of my hand ....100% chance of being bitten ,,,lmao ....and you worry about an OLIVE ....


----------



## JAS101 (Sep 12, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> Ya see, yesterday I cleaned out my waters ..and without fail I got BITTEN again right on the side of my hand ....100% chance of being bitten ,,,lmao ....and you worry about an OLIVE ....


 sounds like i need a water python , cause i havnt been tagged by any of my snakes for a while .


----------



## Sigourd (Sep 28, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> why ponder on about a OLIVE BITE ...If you really want to get a taste of what it could feel like ...meet someone that has water pythons ..almost got 100% chance that you will be BIT


Sir, I'm afraid I must step in and defend the honour of my Water Pythons :lol:. But seriously all of mine have been dog tame.I handled them as juvies and they all turned out fine. My boy Boris will sit quietly on my arm while I am doing my homework. The only problem I ever had with them was getting the humidity right. There doesn't seem to be an in between with them though. Other owners of Water Pythons that I have either spoken to or read about will either say "they are so docile" or "they will rip my face off every time". Comes down to personal experience I guess. I for one have never owned a Jungle Carpet that wasn't a scourge to it's owner!:evil:


----------



## Kristy_07 (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm a little excited about my next tag by something with a bit of size to it.... :lol: Is that just a tad masochistic?  Bring on the olives I reckon - your confidence will grow with them! Getting bitten heaps is a great way of getting over it!


----------



## tonesanlainie (Sep 28, 2010)

Sigourd said:


> Sir, I'm afraid I must step in and defend the honour of my Water Pythons :lol:. But seriously all of mine have been dog tame.I handled them as juvies and they all turned out fine. My boy Boris will sit quietly on my arm while I am doing my homework. The only problem I ever had with them was getting the humidity right. There doesn't seem to be an in between with them though. Other owners of Water Pythons that I have either spoken to or read about will either say "they are so docile" or "they will rip my face off every time". Comes down to personal experience I guess. I for one have never owned a Jungle Carpet that wasn't a scourge to it's owner!:evil:



This I second. I have a big (almost 7ft) male water python that is in fact the most placid snake I have. Not even is he cage protective, any time, any day he is happy to be handled. I have a juvenile female and she is also quite placid, but not as much as my large male. I also have Olives and again the male is placid, but the female is cranky. It does depend on individual snakes, and their circumstances at the time. Many do find "typical" behaviours associated with certain species, but this is a guide only and I have found much variation from this.


----------



## sharpy (Sep 28, 2010)

Ive been bitten by all my pythons and mostly they dont hurt. Only when they or you move and there still hanging on does it hurt as there cutting ure skin. A warning bite straight in and out is more like bugger. Hate it when they hang on and have to fill a bucket/bath to "drown" them to release there grip. Or that just me? Nailed by my 7 ft water 2 times last week. Mite feed him i think, lol.


----------

